# Where to find silver button batteries



## Hannibal Smith (Jul 6, 2011)

hi,
I have a problem.
I have only 200 gr of silverbutton batterie. That´s not enough for me.
Where I can get Button batteries???
thanks for help.

Regards
Max


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 6, 2011)

Places that service items that use button batteries.


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm yes but WHERE.
I don´t no where they are in use.

Regrads
Max


----------



## etack (Jul 7, 2011)

my Stepmother has type 2 diabetes and she wares an insulin pod (http://www.myomnipod.com/)in it it has a small pbc 3 heavy gold plated pulleys and 4 Varta v357

When I first started pulling these apart I didn't know about Ag cell batteries and sent about a kilo to the recycling center. 

Old cameras batteries can also be Ag cell.

Eric


edit added link to pod


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Eric.

Regrads
Max


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jul 7, 2011)

This post interested me, and I did a little looking around. Hope this helps. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver-oxide_battery

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Silver_oxide_batteries.jpg


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for the links. 

Regrads 
Max


----------



## NoNiceTime (Nov 12, 2011)

Watch batteries. You can walk into a jewelry store and purchase dead ones. They all save them


----------



## triffid (Nov 18, 2011)

Once in a while I have found discarded watch batteries on the ground in parking lots of shoppng malls.Never a lot but makes my day interesting.


----------



## goob (Jan 12, 2012)

How can I tell which batteries have silver and which don't? I have a bunch of button batteries that just say AG5, AG12, AG13 etc, which I thought meant they were silver oxide batteries, but google has confused the situation and now I have no idea. Is there some way to find out without breaking them open to test the goop?

I've been trying to find a list of which are silver oxide and which aren't but all I've got so far is "it's hard to tell unless you know."


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wikipedia is your friend...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Button_cell

Long story short.... cells with AG prefix are alkaline and those with a S prefix are silver oxide.


----------



## goob (Jan 13, 2012)

resabed01 said:


> Wikipedia is your friend...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Button_cell
> 
> Long story short.... cells with AG prefix are alkaline and those with a S prefix are silver oxide.



Thanks! How many wikipedia entries are there for button batteries? I saw 2 of them that were different than that one and only one said anything about the different types, but it lumped silver oxide and alkaline batteries into the same category so wasn't helpful at all.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 13, 2012)

You should be studying this thread;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3212

Jim


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info all.


----------



## michman (Jan 29, 2012)

Hearing aid stores & outlets, Radio Shack. 

When a customer buys new ones, they usually turn in the old ones for recycling.

Buy the clerk a pizza or whatever, and they may give them all to you.


----------

